
Artist ships glass with FedEx for exhibition featuring shattered boxes - matthberg
http://www.designfaves.com/2017/01/artist-ships-glass-with-fedex-for-exhibition-featuring-shattered-boxes
======
Eridrus
Reminds me of
[https://www.moma.org/collection/works/78993](https://www.moma.org/collection/works/78993)

